# Bike des Monats..............



## RK @ BERGWERK (3. Dezember 2008)

*DEZEMBER 2008* 

BERGWERK Faunus LSD.........................


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (1. Januar 2009)

*Januar 2009* 

BERGWERK Mercury SL von Stefan aus Rodalben/Pfalz








Rahmen: Bergwerk Mercury SL
Farbe: copperbrown-weiss

Austattung:
Sattel: TUNE Speedneedle
Bar Ends: TUNE RH1
Vorbau: TUNE Geiles Teil
Steuersatz: ACROS AH-02
Sattelstütze: TUNE Starkes Stück
Sattelklemme: TUNE Würger
Flaschenhalter: TUNE Wasserträger
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite
Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo Carbon
Kassete: SRAM X.0.
Schaltung: SRAM X.0.
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0.
Laufräder: Mavic Crossmax
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (1. Januar 2009)

Bike des Monats ???


----------



## uni922vega (1. Januar 2009)

na, mit einem Ghost inkl. Ritchey Parts kannste ja wohl kaum dagegen halten      manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, das mit zunehmend Federweg der IQ nachlässt.....Was hier manchmal unterwegs ist......


----------



## funbiker9 (1. Januar 2009)

zumindest Stelle ich es nicht als BIKE des Monats hier rein...

...aber um das ganze abzukürzen hier was für euch zwei ( @uni922... & RK @ ...)

http://portal.reiki-online.de/Default.aspx?tabid=445

Euch zwei ordne ich unter diese Rubrik ein


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Januar 2009)

Das Faunus is stockhässlich, das Mercury dagegen gefällt.


----------



## greg_mtk (5. Januar 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> zumindest Stelle ich es nicht als BIKE des Monats hier rein...


hätte hier auch nichts verloren weils kein bw ist *g* 

aber ernst beiseite, das faunus passt farblich und von der ausrüstung her doch gut in den dez! nur die anordnung der reflektoren 
und beim mercury gehören die ssp auf die andere seite *g* ansonsten isses gelungen


----------



## CUBE AMS100 HPC (17. Januar 2009)

*Mein CUBE AMS 100 HPC*

*Größe: 20"*
*Farbe: Teamline*
*Gabel: Rock Shox Reba Race U-turn, 85-115mm, Motion Control, PopLoc, Lockout*
*Dämpfer: Fox Float RP23, Einbaulänge 165mm*
*Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-integriert*
*Vorbau: Syntace F119*
*Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon  31,8*
*Schaltwerk: Sram X9 2008*
*Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT E-Type*
*Schalthebel: Sram X9 Matchmaker*
*Bremse: Magura Marta Rot, hydr. Scheibenbremse (180/160mm)*
*Kurbel: Shimano Deore XT, Hollowtech II, 44x32x22Z., 175mm*
*Kassette: Shimano XT 11-34Z., 9-fach*
*Kette: Shimano HG93*
*Felgen: DT Swiss XRC 180*
*Naben: DT Swiss XRC 180*
*Schnellspanner: DT SWISS RWS*
*Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25*
*Pedale: Shimano XT Klickpedale*
*Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XC*
*Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Carbon*
*Griffe: CUBE *
*Barends: RFR *
*Tacho: Sigma Sport DTS 2006 MHR*
*Satteltasche: Topeak *


----------



## Exekuhtot (17. Januar 2009)

Fail


----------



## rastalanda (18. Januar 2009)

CUBE AMS100 HPC schrieb:


> ...  ... geh doch bitte wieder rüber in dein cube-forum und verschone uns mit deinem allerwelts-bike ... hier gehts um klasse nicht um masse ...
> 
> 
> danke ...


----------



## CUBE AMS100 HPC (18. Januar 2009)

jaa wenn da so ist bin ich hier tatal richtig wenn es um klasse geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (18. Januar 2009)

Es geht hier um Bergwerk Bikes und um nichts anderes. Sollte man eigentlich am Treadtitel und am Unterforum erkennen können.

FAIL


----------



## greg_mtk (18. Januar 2009)

klasse find ich höchstens die ausstattung von deinem fahrradkeller. oder stellst du so ein dreckiges radl ins wohnzimmer???  dann wärs gleich zweimal am falschen platz


----------



## rastalanda (18. Januar 2009)

greg_mtk schrieb:


> klasse find ich höchstens die ausstattung von deinem fahrradkeller. oder stellst du so ein dreckiges radl ins wohnzimmer???  dann wärs gleich zweimal am falschen platz



...


----------



## CUBE AMS100 HPC (18. Januar 2009)

Jaa ist mein fahrradkeller ist so gut wie alles drin.
Ach und hier geht es ausdrücklich um:Bike des Monats.........
und um nichts anderes


----------



## kuka.berlin (18. Januar 2009)

CUBE AMS100 HPC schrieb:


> ...:*Bike des Monats*.........
> und um nichts anderes



JA .. Aber im *BERKWERK* Herstellerforum .. merkste selbst ??


----------

